
I Played God with the Odin's DIY CRISPR Kit - Turukawa
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/30/i-played-god-with-the-odins-diy-crispr-kit/
======
sharemywin
so, the experiment is to make e coli resistant to antibiotic?

